# "This is where WWIII will start"



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Forget Iran, Iraq, Ukraine, and Syria this is where WWIII will start
-------------------------

Should the rise of conflicts across the Middle East and Ukraine serve as a warning sign that something much more dangerous is approaching?

According to Jim Rickards, the CIA's Asymmetric Warfare Advisor, the answer is yes.

In a startling interview he reveals that all 16 U.S. Intelligence Agencies have begun to prepare for World War III.

Making matters worse, his colleagues believe it could begin within the next 6 months.

However, the ground zero location for this global conflict is what makes his interview a must-see for every American.

Take a few moments to watch it below and decide for yourself.

-------------------------

I havent had a chance too watch the video yet, (internet at work doesnt allow any videos what so ever.)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The source is one that focuses on selling Preppers their gold and silver bullion. so called news with a commercial agenda is otherwise known as an advertisement.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The premise here is that the US dollar will cease to be used as a reserve currency and that will cause some sort of economic collapse. There is an underlying assumption that we enjoy some sort of advantage from the dollar being used as a reserve currency that would be lost.

The problem with this theory is that if parties outside US exchange dollars between themselves it has no impact on the US. The impact only occurs when the dollars come back to the US and that happens only when someone from outside the US buys something from the US. They could buy a product, service, piece of real estate, etc. but they have to spend it here in order for it to get back inside the US. That boosts economic activity here. That isn't a bad thing as it boosts our economic activity.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

That site is a spyware infested mess


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> That site is a spyware infested mess


Got that crap right.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

the internet here at work blocks EVERYTHING, except this site it seems. Thought it may be something worth sharing. If not, thats good too...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They are always preparing for everything from minor to major to Global conflicts. I'm just preparing to smoke some jerky and I'll take it one day at a time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If our military intelligence folks and the military are not planning for WWIII or an invasion of Canada...fire them and hire new folks!!!!

We/they are always planning... plan of defending from Cuba, plan on invading Cuba, Plan of defending from Canada, plan on invading Canada... PLAN PLAN PLAN...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Great Britain once had the world reserve currency. If I'm not mistaken they lost it to the US Dollar in the early 70's....one if the reasons Nixon killed the gold standard? But some how GB didn't perish into SHTF world, hyper inflation or deflation?


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

GB handed control off to us. Who will we hand it off to. China?


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If our military intelligence folks and the military are not planning for WWIII or an invasion of Canada...fire them and hire new folks!!!!
> 
> We/they are always planning... plan of defending from Cuba, plan on invading Cuba, Plan of defending from Canada, plan on invading Canada... PLAN PLAN PLAN...


 Right On!!!


----------



## Oneman (Dec 29, 2014)

At the Moment the British Economy is in big time shit, Mass Government spending cuts, lots of Businesses going bust, A lot of folks going hungry
As the British Economy is closely linked to the USA any downturn in the USA will hit the UK: A lot of IFs, Glad I'm in a Rural Area, No Money but fully Prepared.
Will now Run my Spyware software !!!.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought there could be a reasonable chance of India and China having at it over the common boarder and India sitting on China's oil import route. I do not see the world at present ditching the dollar but it is possible at some point.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I thought there could be a reasonable chance of India and China having at it over the common boarder and India sitting on China's oil import route. I do not see the world at present ditching the dollar but it is possible at some point.


The only way to get a 200 million man army is from The Asian Nations.
ASEAN is good reading


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Russia Prepares for Naval Drills with China, India, ASEAN / Sputnik International

The last sentence of the article makes me go WTF?

The exercise will be held off the coast of Indonesia and involve all 10 country members of ASEAN plus Australia, China, India, Japan, New Zealand, South Korea and the United States.


----------

